# some advice please brown stem and moving into leaves



## jafooli (Dec 28, 2011)

hi people, another grow another problem I have not come across and would ike pointing out in the right direction if at all possible to fix my problem.
hi guys, sorry think i posted in the wrong section before this as I am growing in coco, right my problem is

My cuttings are white rhino and cheese, been veg since 14th december. up untill yesterday I was running just one 600w veg and yesterday added another 600w to make total 1200w of veg on 24/0, temp 26c, Ph at 5.8 - 6.0, fed everyother day, first week ph 5.9 fed on tap water with 15ml of root stim, 3 days ago intorduced 10ml of canna coco A & B to the feed program.

I have not had this problem before and worried about it, would like to sort asap

Now my stems have become brown and looks tho its travelling up the stem onto the fan leaves. pics show

























Are these diying, brown leaves fron the stem, thats not good...right?

All info appreciated quite worried about this and with all you help i could sort it out


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Dec 29, 2011)

Your plants look to be waterlogged imo, or at least they look that way... I find it rather difficult to discern between overwatering and underwatering initially. Do the edges of the leaves feel dry and crispy or soft and velvety?

What is your watering schedule like?


----------



## Warlock1369 (Dec 29, 2011)

Is there any chance they are getting cold? And I would say switch to 18/6. They need to sleep after 26 days of working hard for you.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 29, 2011)

It looks more purple than brown. This is either genetics or it's cold. Brown means root and stem rot.

The really issue is how droopy the plant is, looks overwatered, but hard to tell.


----------



## OldLuck (Dec 29, 2011)

*Phosphorus *my be your issue. Read up on it a little and see if you might need to add some.


----------



## jafooli (Dec 30, 2011)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Your plants look to be waterlogged imo, or at least they look that way... I find it rather difficult to discern between overwatering and underwatering initially. Do the edges of the leaves feel dry and crispy or soft and velvety?
> 
> What is your watering schedule like?


Ive fed every other day, first week just ph water 5.8 and 15 ml of root Excelurator to 100 ltr of water. didnt want to burn them.

2nd week just the same, at end of week 2 introduced canna coco A & B 1/4 strength.

Im using coco so the idea of over watering them is not so much, but still a possibility .

ive flushed twice yesterday, the first flush at 5.8 came back thru to read 6.5. dont think the coco is buffered right, this is cause my PH meter started to give up the ghost after 3 years lol, so got a new one... seamed my old PH meter was approx 0.8 out. not good. 2nd flush lastnight with plain 5.8 water came back thru at 5.8, so now the coco is buffered right. been told that i can only fush twice and that my next feed will have to include A & B. is this right? all the leaves on each plant feel cool and velvety.




Warlock1369 said:


> Is there any chance they are getting cold? And I would say switch to 18/6. They need to sleep after 26 days of working hard for you.


My air temps are between 26c and 28c. I learn something new everyday I didnt know about the 26 day. Ive always ved 24/0 but never vegged longer than 3 weeks. 

What is the differences between the 24/0 and 18/6 light schedual? I have been lead to think that when the lights are off this is when the plants want to stretch? is this right?




PeyoteReligion said:


> It looks more purple than brown. This is either genetics or it's cold. Brown means root and stem rot.
> 
> The really issue is how droopy the plant is, looks overwatered, but hard to tell.


this is what I thought about root or stem rot. ive flushed twice and plan to feed in couple of days, will introduce H202 to help root rot if any.

Just a note when I have taken out a pot, I can see white roots at the draining holes poking out. from what I can see they are thick and brilliant white.

Yeah the plants are droopy as if the roots cant get to air but i feed once everyother day so i dont think its this, been growing in coco for a while now and never had a problem with overwatering before.

Just checked on them, they are still sprouting new shoots and the new growth of stem is more of a green than brown... watch this space will check up in a few hours or so.




OldLuck said:


> *Phosphorus *my be your issue. Read up on it a little and see if you might need to add some.


Ok mate will read up about it, once I feed A & B will that be enough Phosphorus in the nutrients or do you think I will need a suppliment?




All you guys thanks for all you input


----------



## jafooli (Dec 30, 2011)

UPDATE. ive turned pots on there side and no water had dripped out, just for my peace of mind there not water logged


----------



## jafooli (Jan 1, 2012)

Update. Checked on them this morning and now the leaves are going crisp. No doubt they Will fall off. I am feeding them right now water temp is 22c ph 5.9 added H202 40ml. A and b 50ml. Will upload pics once I've taken them and would like some feedback if at all possible. Starting to scratch my head on this


----------



## jafooli (Jan 1, 2012)

all help appreciated


----------

